# Found Kindle... what can I do?



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

This kindle was actually found by my husband's friend and he didn't know what to do with it, since there was no contact info on the case, and the device had a dead battery.

My husband told him he'd bring it home, and we could charge it using my charger and hopefully find the owners contact info in the kindle.  We turned it on tonight, but unfortunately all I have is the owners name.  No contact number or email under his settings.  

From the small amount of research I've done tonight, I'm not sure what to do with this missing kindle.  I know Amazon won't give me info, which makes sense, and frankly it's not their job to keep track of missing kindles.  We did try looking up his name in the local phone book, but there are nine possibilities... I guess I could make some phone calls tomorrow ... but the friend found this on an airplane, so it's possible this man isn't local.  

An ideas?  If I call Amazon CS and return it to them, will they return it to it's owner?  I think this is my only option.   Besides starting a thread with his name and hoping he's a kindle boards member.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

You could let the airline your friend flew on know- he may have contacted them about leaving it on the plane. I know I would if I lost mine.

Lynn L


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Another option is Craigslist lost & found. The owner should be able to list some of its books & collections, and their name, natch.

Here's Craigslist for San Diego, but you might want to do the departure & arrival cities...
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/laf/


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lynn, husband's friends inside experience with this particular airlines baggage claim lost and found, is that things like this never find their way back to the owner, even if contacted.  Sounds awful, I know, but unfortunately true.


----------



## hskye (Sep 13, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> Lynn, husband's friends inside experience with this particular airlines baggage claim lost and found, is that things like this never find their way back to the owner, even if contacted. Sounds awful, I know, but unfortunately true.


That is just awful.  I'd also wanna add that all of you are wonderful people for attempting to return the Kindle - many people won't bother. You deserve a hug for being so sweet.


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

I second Craigs List - my Dad found his lost dog that way.

You mentioned that you found the name on the Kindle - is it a super common name or is it unique?  If it's unique you may be able to Google it and find that persons facebook page or blog or something.  

You are super kind to do this!  I know I found be so bummed if I lost my Kindle!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.  Nothing on the local craigslist, but I'll keep checking.  The name is not unique, but not John Smith either ... I did find a couple of things on google, but unfortunately not the personal blog with his post about losing his kindle, that I was hoping for...  

Will keep trying, thanks again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Check the Amazon Kindle Forums, I know it's a madhouse there sometimes, but most people with Kindles know about them, and they might not come here looking for it.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Just a thought, but did the Kindle have any personal documents on it? If so, there's always a possibility that you might discover some identifiable info about the owner in one of his personal documents. Many people do keep work documents or school documents on their Kindle's and if there were a company name, school name, etc in any of their personal docs. that might give you a starting point at least. Obviously, no one wants to go digging around in another person's personal stuff, but if you have no other recourse and can't find him, it might be worth checking.  Of course, if he has no personal documents on it, everything I just said is pointless.   Good luck with your search, though.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Get in touch with Amazon and give them a chance to track down the owner.  They may have a way of doing it when it was reqistered with them.  You never know they may have a recorded for them.  Good luck and it is very kind of you to try.  RM


----------



## peacecorn (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread over on the Amazon Kindle Forum mentions a lost Kindle on a flight. Hopefully it's the same person!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxAW4KKTPQE52L&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> Thanks, everyone. Nothing on the local craigslist, but I'll keep checking. The name is not unique, but not John Smith either ... I did find a couple of things on google, but unfortunately not the personal blog with his post about losing his kindle, that I was hoping for...
> 
> Will keep trying, thanks again.


Put a "found" ad in Craig's List. You can say generally where it was found. Then person claiming has to identify with his name and list of some of collections, books, etc.

ETA: Don't even identify it as a Kindle -- just say it's an e-reader.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

On the Kindle, push *Home*, then *Menu*, then select *Settings*, press the *Next Page* button, and you'll hopefully see the users email address.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Why not try to call Kindle CS. Tell them you found it and see if they would send an email to the owner?


----------



## peacecorn (Sep 19, 2010)

A second person has showed up on the "Lost Kindle" thread on the Amazon forum I mentioned above saying they recently lost a Kindle on a plane also. Should be easy enough to confirm if one of them is the real owner.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Neither of the two on that thread lost the plane at the right airport.  thanks for the heads up.  

I've already gone to settings, and unfortunately the owner didn't include any contact info.  The @kindle.com email address won't send anything to the owner, btw, it just sends an email to the device.  

I'll call Kindle CS today, and see if there's anything the can do.  

If anything, this shows the importance of including some kind of contact info inside your kindle, as well as on the cover somewhere.  

Thanks again all.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

yoshimi said:


> On the Kindle, push *Home*, then *Menu*, then select *Settings*, press the *Next Page* button, and you'll hopefully see the users email address.





Sunshine22 said:


> This kindle was actually found by my husband's friend and he didn't know what to do with it, since there was no contact info on the case, and the device had a dead battery.
> 
> My husband told him he'd bring it home, and we could charge it using my charger and hopefully find the owners contact info in the kindle. *We turned it on tonight, but unfortunately all I have is the owners name. No contact number or email under his settings.*


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

late to the game here but  CS at Amazon should be able to track owner based on the serial number and who its registered to


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait! What about trying @free.kindle.com?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem with sending to a kindle.com address is that the mail won't go through if it's not sent from a whitelisted address.

Best option is to contact Kindle CS. . .not sure what they can/will do. . .but it's the best thing to do besides contacting the airport/airline lost and found and/or posting it on the internet.


----------



## cindyw (Jun 6, 2010)

I just want to say *Thank You!* for trying to find the owner! I've heard of/met people that have left their Kindle on planes and, of course, they never see them again. Hopefully you can track down the owner or get Amazon to let the owner contact you.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

You are wonderful to try so hard to find the owner.

This is why I name all my Kindles a unique name plus my phone number.  e.g.:

Name IF FOUND CALL xxx-xxx-xxxx

It always appears right on the top banner and the finder doesn't have to search for personal info.  I've never lost one, but if I do, I hope I'm lucky enough for someone like you to find it.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

DD said:


> This is why I name all my Kindles a unique name plus my phone number. e.g.:
> 
> Name IF FOUND CALL xxx-xxx-xxxx
> 
> It always appears right on the top banner and the finder doesn't have to search for personal info. I've never lost one, but if I do, I hope I'm lucky enough for someone like you to find it.


Very smart!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Since you have the owners name, have you tried looking up the name on Facebook?  

There have been a lot of people found that way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also LinkedIn...

Betsy


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

On the outside chance the owner has another Kindle or uses a Kindle app on another platform, create a Note with the lost kindle and sync it. Put your contact info in the note. It just might get read by the owner at some point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

w5jck said:


> On the outside chance the owner has another Kindle or uses a Kindle app on another platform, create a Note with the lost kindle and sync it. Put your contact info in the note. It just might get read by the owner at some point.


That's a good idea, but it probably won't work, because it's only designed to sync amazon-purchased content.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just sent an email to someone I found with this name via LinkedIn.  Fingers crossed!

Facebook is a good idea too, but I don't have a Facebook account...   My husband does, I'll have him search tonight.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Am I the only one excited to see how this turns out? LOL!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Open the Kindle web browser and check the history. Maybe they logged into their email or something, and the cookie might still be there keeping them logged in.  . . . slim chance but worth the minute to look.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> Am I the only one excited to see how this turns out? LOL!


No... I think we're all rooting for a happy ending here. I know I'd be a mess if I had lost my Kindle. I'm so happy to see all the effort being made to reunite this poor lost Kindle with its owner. Makes you feel good to find people who care!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, I'm checking back, too, MoyJoy, with fingers crossed


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> Am I the only one excited to see how this turns out? LOL!


No, you're not alone. I want to know also.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh - I will say that this has inspired me to do SOMETHING (probably a paint marker) to put my contact info on my Kindle case so even if someone isn't familiar with the device they can still find me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I too keep coming back to see how this turns out.. 
I have all of my contact info in my K2, but after reading thisI am going to grab a Sharpie and write my Ph # on the nice metal back too.. JIC someone doesn't have a compatible charger.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I did this on my and my wife's K2s but now that the screen saver hack has been available for the K3 I've done this on both K3s as well.

I took two of the generic "Kindle" screen savers (one of them is the boy sitting under a tree) and used Photoshop to add:

This Kindle Belongs To:
[My Name]
[My cell phone number]
[My e-mail address]

It's kind of hard to miss who the owner is when the Kindle goes to sleep. I've also put the same info in the Personal Info on page 3 of Settings but if someone isn't familiar with a Kindle they have to drill pretty deep to find this. When I get my M-Edge Latitude Jacket I'll put a business card in one of the pockets.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I too keep coming back to see how this turns out..
> I have all of my contact info in my K2, but after reading thisI am going to grab a Sharpie and write my Ph # on the nice metal back too.. JIC someone doesn't have a compatible charger.


I'm also worried that they won't realize what it is, just that it's some sort of device. I'm definitely going to put contact info in there for the non-techie.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I just had another thought:  Create an image in Photoshop, or edit an existing picture, to include your contact info.  Then create a /pictures folder and an "Owner Info" subfolder and drop it into this folder.  Eject your Kindle and press Alt-Z to refresh the home page and cause the new folder to show up.  "Owner Info" will now be on your Home page.  Anything to make it easier for someone to find out who's Kindle it is.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I too keep coming back to see how this turns out..
> I have all of my contact info in my K2, but after reading thisI am going to grab a Sharpie and write my Ph # on the nice metal back too.. JIC someone doesn't have a compatible charger.


Good idea. I didn't think about the battery being dead and the finder not being able to turn it on.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> I just had another thought: Create an image in Photoshop, or edit an existing picture, to include your contact info. Then create a /pictures folder and an "Owner Info" subfolder and drop it into this folder. Eject your Kindle and press Alt-Z to refresh the home page and cause the new folder to show up. "Owner Info" will now be on your Home page. Anything to make it easier for someone to find out who's Kindle it is.


That's a good idea too, Tom.


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

you could also try your local police department. it depends how much you trust them... i would however try facebook first then Amazon.
i believe there is a law that once you turn in somebody else's property into your local police station, they have to try all possible methods to track down the owner. after they don't find him/her however then they are obligated to return that property to you. we all pay taxes, why not take an advantage of those guys since they are there to work for us.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been lurking on the thread to see how it turns out as well - 

and I want to thank you for the suggestions of adding a phone number!


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

please keep us posted how this turned out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think in addition to putting info on the kindle, I would put a sticker on the backside. If the battery is dead by the time it gets into someones hand, info in settings wont work. I don't even know what a totally dead kindle does, is there still a screensaver up? I guess if one wants to have the same screensaver with the info up all the time that would work then too. I am more of a label type person. 
Someone not familiar at all with e readers at least can see that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the most incredible thing ever would be if the owner of the lost kindle went here to post about it and then...voila! Someone had already found it! I think if that happened my soul would float out of my body like in Amelie. I hope it works out!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought about facebook too. I would google the name, maybe if it is not too common you will find them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> I did this on my and my wife's K2s but now that the screen saver hack has been available for the K3 I've done this on both K3s as well.
> 
> I took two of the generic "Kindle" screen savers (one of them is the boy sitting under a tree) and used Photoshop to add:
> 
> ...


Tom, I have the screensaver hack on my K2 and I created several different screensavers with my name, address, and phone number on them. Of course if the Kindle is dead they wouldn't be much help. But I always have mine in a cover, which has the same contact info in it.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Some one should publish a book called:

Your Kindle Can Be Reclaimed At Kindleboards.com

It probably doesn't need much or any content. 

Sell it for $0.99 or $0.01 whatever is the cheapest price allowed at Amazon then buy the book.  It the customer hasn't deregistered the Kindle, the customer will get an email saying this book has been bought.  Sure, it's their money, but it isn't much, and the title might give them a clue where to look.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Geemont said:


> Some one should publish a book called:
> 
> Your Kindle Can Be Reclaimed At Kindleboards.com
> 
> ...


Oooh. That's a good idea...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Also, you could try their @kindle.com address by switching to @yahoo, @hotmail, @gmail, etc.  Mine is the same as my @mac.com address.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Some one should publish a book called:
> 
> Your Kindle Can Be Reclaimed At Kindleboards.com
> 
> ...


I like this idea!


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Geemont said:


> Some one should publish a book called:
> 
> Your Kindle Can Be Reclaimed At Kindleboards.com
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT!! Your deserve an award for that idea!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

AuburnSky said:


> BRILLIANT!! Your deserve an award for that idea!


Well if anyone wants to do it they should get the green light from Harvey or one of the other mods if their site is going to be used.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> Also, you could try their @kindle.com address by switching to @yahoo, @hotmail, @gmail, etc. Mine is the same as my @mac.com address.


Or use their name with those generic domains. . . . .


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know if this would work...I haven't tried it on mine. But if they've clicked to save settings, couldn't you go into the browser, load up Amazon.com, go to their account settings page and either see what email addresses they've allowed for sending documents, or even see what their main Amazon.com log-in email address is? 

If that doesn't work, maybe check the bookmarks and see if they've bookmarked anything like Yahoo, gMail, etc. and if it still lets you log in, you could possibly see their email address that way or send yourself a message and get their address to reply. 

It will only work if they've used and bookmarked or saved settings via the browser, but it's worth a shot if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If it is still registered you might try renaming it. 

Perhaps something like "Found-email contact info to Kindle"
or maybe "FOUND! Email me at @#$#@@Gmail.com to claim"
or something similar.

Perhaps they would see it when they went to either deregister it or do something else with their account.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How about a pinned thread here, say in the Not Quite Kindle forum.
We could just list the info from the settings page and an email contact. At least it would give people a place to start. How many members are currently registered?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> How about a pinned thread here, say in the Not Quite Kindle forum.
> We could just list the info from the settings page and an email contact. At least it would give people a place to start. How many members are currently registered?


23280 Members as of 1:36pm EDT


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to agree that the serial number and name together are probably the best way to go.

I mean what are the odds of both the name and the serial number matching on more than one Kindle?

If Amazon can't work off that, then I don't what else you could do.

Gene


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't belive Amazon can't be of more help.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> If it is still registered you might try renaming it.
> 
> Perhaps something like "Found-email contact info to Kindle"
> or maybe "FOUND! Email me at @#$#@@Gmail.com to claim"
> ...


Change the name of the Kindle like Tip10 describes. Then goto store on the Kindle and buy a $0 book. They will get a email saying they bought a book. Then if they go to de-register it, hopefully they would see the name of the Kindle changed to the above.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

MoyJoy said:


> I can't belive Amazon can't be of more help.


I could be wrong (it HAS been known to happen!) but I have not seen anything from the OP about what Amazon or Kindle CS had to say. Did I miss it? I would be very interested in their response...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

waynep said:


> Change the name of the Kindle like Tip10 describes. Then goto store on the Kindle and buy a $0 book. They will get a email saying they bought a book. Then if they go to de-register it, hopefully they would see the name of the Kindle changed to the above.


Oh, I had forgotten about the auto e-mail on order -- good catch -- would at least draw their attention to it one would hope.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I had read on Amazon reviews that folks had lost their Kindles on airplanes and Amazon knew who deregistered and registered their Kindles.  But, Amazon would not give out that information. Of course, they were posters without proof, but ...


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

** UPDATE**

So sorry to keep everyone waiting.  Work and life has been keeping me too busy.

** The man I emailed yesterday from LinkedIn did not email me back  , and we had no luck with Facebook.  

** I called Amazon Kindle CS and they are sending me a shipping label to send them the Kindle, and they will return it to the owner.  

As far as contact info on your Kindles... what this has taught me is that something on the OUTSIDE of the Kindle is the most important place for contact information.  I always keep a business card in the pocket of my cover, and if I didn't use a cover, would figure out some way to label the device without having to turn it on. This Kindle was found with a dead battery, by someone who had no idea what it was... and had no way to recharge it.  If it had contact info on the cover, our friend could have called the guy right away, and returned it.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Great ending! I will definately label my Kindle. Lesson learned.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

***BETTER UPDATE!!!***

LinkedIn man just emailed me and this is his Kindle!! It's been a rough week, and this just made my day.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> ***BETTER UPDATE!!!***
> 
> LinkedIn man just emailed me and this is his Kindle!! It's been a rough week, and this just made my day.


Well, I don't believe in God but I do believe in Karma. Hopefully you being a good person will come back around to you. I know it isn't much but I think you're a cool person for what you've done.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job in keeping with it to find him, Sunshine.  (Obviously we're assuming you got enough info to really really verify it's his and he's not just saying it's his. )  Big karma points to you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> ***BETTER UPDATE!!!***
> 
> LinkedIn man just emailed me and this is his Kindle!! It's been a rough week, and this just made my day.


Good news. . . . .be sure to verify it somehow. . .like he should be able to tell you some of the books on it. . . . . Or you can ask him to change the name to some secret word via his Manage Your Kindle and you can turn it on and sync it and see if it changes to that name. . . . .I would hope any Kindle lover would be honest. . . . .but it would be a real bummer to send it to one person and then find the _real_ owner!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Well, I don't believe in God but I do believe in Karma. Hopefully you being a good person will come back around to you. I know it isn't much but I think you're a cool person for what you've done.


I agree. People like you restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> ***BETTER UPDATE!!!***
> 
> LinkedIn man just emailed me and this is his Kindle!! It's been a rough week, and this just made my day.


with all the time and concentration you put into the lost kindle - Glad you found him, hope he appreciates all the work you put into his lost kindle

Good For you!!

thanks for posting Amazon's response!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Yessss! You should invite Mr. Kindle Man to come here and post his story.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I really put no info in the email, not even what the device was or where it was found....  He had all the right answers.  

Thanks for the nice words, everyone!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

This story made my day. Good for you, and like someone above said, karma will pay you back somehow, someday. I'm so glad the guy is getting his Kindle back.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Way to go Sunshine!  It was so good of you to go through all this effort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> ***BETTER UPDATE!!!***
> 
> LinkedIn man just emailed me and this is his Kindle!! It's been a rough week, and this just made my day.


Sunshine--

Glad to hear the LinkedIn suggestion paid off! It just struck me that being found on a plane, it was possibly a business trip, and LinkedIn is the business social network. Great news!

Lots of good tips here about making sure your device gets back to you. I'm going to put contact info on both my Kindle and my iPad....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Betsy, thank you for the LinkedIn suggestion!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sunshine--
> 
> Glad to hear the LinkedIn suggestion paid off! It just struck me that being found on a plane, it was possibly a business trip, and LinkedIn is the business social network. Great news!
> 
> ...


If you don't lose your Kindle, why would you want your iPad back? 

i'm kidding of course... not trying to start a apple vs. kindle holy war.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Sunshine, I think it's wonderful what you've done to find the owner of the kindle. 

I'm also happy to hear that Amazon was going to help find the owner too. I'm glad this story has a happy ending.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great story and even greater outcome.  Sunshine you went above and beyond the call, this person should do something very nice for you (maybe an Amazon Gift Card).  One can always hope!  LOL


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

That's so friggin' awesome!! Soooo - how happy was he to get his Kindle back?  Thrilled, I'd bet


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good news. . . . .be sure to verify it somehow. . .like he should be able to tell you some of the books on it. . . . . Or you can ask him to change the name to some secret word via his Manage Your Kindle and you can turn it on and sync it and see if it changes to that name. . . . .I would hope any Kindle lover would be honest. . . . .but it would be a real bummer to send it to one person and then find the _real_ owner!


Just to verify, you should "buy" a free book and then have him tell you what you bought


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay!  I'm so happy this all worked out.

It was indeed a wonderful thing you did, Sunshine22.  It's acts like these that restore ones faith in humanity!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a great and heartwarming story.  Sunshine, you are to be commended for working so hard to find the owner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> If you don't lose your Kindle, why would you want your iPad back?
> 
> i'm kidding of course... not trying to start a apple vs. kindle holy war.


LOL! Those are fighting words!! 

I use the Kindle for reading, the iPad for everything else...like this post! Love 'em both.


Betsy


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome outcome!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Wonderful. I'm kind of having a stressful day and reading about this successful outcome really helped me to feel better.

Linda


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Well, I don't believe in God but I do believe in Karma. Hopefully you being a good person will come back around to you. I know it isn't much but I think you're a cool person for what you've done.


Ditto!


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

AMEN!


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

This indeed was a fun thread to follow!  And the happy ending made it a good read.  It also encouraged me to put a business card in the case.

I also typed an "Owners Information" word document, stating that if found there would be a reward.  Named the document "Owners Information in caps and bold" and sent it to my Kindle email.  So there now also a doc/PDF with emails and cell number.  I realize that the Kindle would still have to have a charge, but just tying to CYA.  Lydia


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunshine22,

You're a very kind, considerate and decent person. Most people would have just kept it and called it a day. Nice work and enjoy your karma points.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I do have my name and address entered on my K3, but I wonder if this is really a good idea.

When I think about the number of SPAM e-mail messages I receive everyday asking for my name, address and telephone number, it may not be.

Each of these is an attempt for someone to gain enough information to steal my identity.

If someone who was not honest found my kindle, I might lose a lot more in the costs of clearing up a case of identity theft than what another kindle would cost.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear this story had a happy ending!  Kudos to you, Sunshine.

Melissa


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a great happy ending.    (off to put my name/email address in my Kindle...geez)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kudos to you Sunshine! Glad this has a happy ending.

Kudos to all the good suggestions. I especially liked the change kindle name to contain finders contact info and buy a free book to send email to owner.

I already have phone number in my K2 name and business cards in the case. It was one of the first things I did with my Kindle.

EDIT: I did a quick search for free books on Amazon with "found" in the title. *Home as Found* by James Fenimore Cooper might be a good one to buy as there are several free versions. There are also several free books with "lost" in the title.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a great story. I will be putting my business card in the pocket of my cover. I'm so glad the Kindle went home. It is nice to know that someone would go to such great lengths to help someone.


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm new here but the first time I signed on, I saw this thread. Tonight I came back and saw the ending. What a wonderful thing you did. I'm smiling big time and I don't even know you all.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

mareyeka said:


> I'm new here but the first time I signed on, I saw this thread. Tonight I came back and saw the ending. What a wonderful thing you did. I'm smiling big time and I don't even know you all.


Well as you can see.... we are awesome! Just sayin...


----------



## edcm1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't post here very often, but I read this thread with interest back in September and was very happy to see the Kindle returned to its owner.  I just wanted to add a little tip about finding a Kindle with a dead battery.

I just bought myself a Kindle 3 and I also own a Blackberry 9700. I discovered that the plugs for them are identical. What that means is that if I accidentally leave on a trip and forget my blackberry charger or my kindle charger, I can use either.

For what it's worth, this might be useful information if someone else ever finds a Kindle 2 or 3 (I have been told that they have the same plug).


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunshine, what you did was incredible.  Hooray!!!  

I read in this thread where other folks had a rough day & this made them feel better.  Well, today was that day for me and this thread really warmed my heart.

Thanks for all of the tips on how to get one's contact info onto the Kindle.  I'll do that soon.

~Ginger


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I love a happy ending!!  I'm also off to use the label maker to put my contact info on the back of my K3.  We're heading to Mpls tomorrow for a couple of days and then my K3 and I will be heading to WI for two weeks.  I'm already paranoid about taking it "out of the house".... :0  My K3 has a very sheltered life, although I did take it to work last week to show the "uninformed" what a Kindle was. LOL


----------



## JMSetzler (Apr 25, 2010)

This gives me an excuse to buy a label maker now   I have been wanting one for a while but didn't have a great justification.  Now I do


----------

